# Setting Up Universal Remote On Samsung Smart TV



## MercurialIN

I recently purchased a Samsung Smart 46" TV it's part of the 8000 series. I have been trying to set up the Universal Remote so that it can control my HR24-100 and eliminate the need to use my old backlit Directv remote.

I have repeatedly followed all of the onscreen instructions from Samsung to no avail.

I did a model search as the on screen instructions requested and was able to select HR-24-100 and I continued through the set up but at no time was the Samsung remote able to change the channel on the HR24. The ir extender is plugged into the TV in the appropriate place and the little box is sitting roughly two inches from the ir sensor on the 24 but it still won't work.

I've tried all troubleshooting tips that Samsung offers also to no avail. Even tried googling a solution. Any ideas? Suggestions? Thanks.

Also on another topic, Originally the HDMI input where the HR24 was plugged in was actually labeled Directv, I somehow, in trying to set up the Universal Remote, managed to delete the Directv label and cannot find anywhere on the Samsung where it will allow me to re-label that input as Directv. I ended up having to select from a generic list and just have the input that the DVR is using, labeled "satellite box".

I realize this isn't important but I would prefer to have that input labeled Directv as it was originally. And to clear things up I am not referring to the RVU Directv Genie input that Samsung also includes in the list of inputs available. What I'm referring to is HDMI one, that was originally labeled as Directv.

Someone else set up the TV for me, so I don't know if they had labeled HDMI one as Directv originally or if it came that way from Samsung.


----------



## klang

I've got the 55" 8000 display. Great displays.

I tried for a little while to get it to control the Comcast X1 and gave up and I'm using the X1 remote instead.

I had seen the input label instructions at AVS:

1. Press Source
2. Move the cursor to the source you change
3. Slide up on the remote pad to be able to select the tools menu.
4. Select Edit Name


----------



## harsh

MercurialIN said:


> I did a model search as the on screen instructions requested and was able to select HR-24-100 and I continued through the set up but at no time was the Samsung remote able to change the channel on the HR24.


Try any of the other DIRECTV remote codes (IE R16 or HR20). The codes are theoretically all the same but there may be some using alternate code sets (for multiple receivers in the same room).


----------



## MercurialIN

Thank you both for the good suggestions and I did try them.

I tried going through the codes for numerous models of the Directv DVR's and none of them controlled the HR24-100. 

It's looking like I'm stuck with using both the Directv remote and the Samsung remote.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## MercurialIN

I can't believe that I didn't think of this before! I checked settings on the HR24 and then system info and noticed that I had the Directv remote set for RF.

On a hunch I reset the remote to IR. I then tried Universal Remote Setup again and it worked on the first attempt!

Don't know why I didn't think of that before and save myself days of tearing my hair out.

Now the Samsung remote controls the DVR just fine! Woohoo!!

Wanted to share my discovery in case it might help someone else. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------

